# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Магазины ULTRA Electronics в Москве снова открываются

## ScratchyClaws

7 июня 2007 года в связи с некой "проверкой" правоохранительными органами оба магазина в Москве были закрыты. На форуме было немало сообщений от покупателей, кто в тот момент был в магазине и кого оттуда без объяснений выставили, некоторые, особенно "везучие" на тот момент успели оплатить свой товар в кассе... Информационный вакуум продолжался до конца июня, при этом региональные магазины компании продолжали работу, открылся новый магазин в Казани.
24 июля начала работать служба доставки, доставлялись оплаченные ещё до закрытия магазина товары.
И наконец с 15 августа вновь открылся офис продаж на Коломенской улице, с 22 августа возобновит работу офис на Юрловском проезде.
Когда заработают отделы по работе с корпоративными клиентами и оптовые склады компании пока неизвестно.


По материалам http://ultracomp.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Не знаю у кого как, а у меня только негативные впечатления от посещения магазинов ультры.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

хм... иногда закупаюсь там... но оч. иногда, уж больно ехать неудобно...

если не обращать внимание на жуткую тупость операторов на телефоне и четко знать чего хочешь, то можно сэкономить денег...

был правда инциндент со службой доставки, когда водитель приехал вообще не туда, куда его просили (10 минут объясняла под какой шлагбаум ехать, а он даже не подъехал к нему а встал на другой парковке) искали водителя 15 минут, поставив на уши службу безопасности офисного центра...

----------


## Shu_b

> то можно сэкономить денег...


мне нервы дороже...  :Wink: 

когда обламывают в каждом "окошке"....
Больше всего понравилось (после 5-и очередей /заказ-выдача-проверка-попытка возврата-оформление скидки/) - мы вам скидку дадим, но в выходные вы её не получите, вам надо в будни подъехать... в будни комната бухгалтерии заперта, а оставленный на это старший менеджер перевёл стрелки (типа не понял) и слинял на час....

----------


## Зайцев Олег

С ультрой удаленно хорошо работать - у нас к примеру есть фирма в городе - диллеры, они привозят по их прайсу что угодно в течении трех дней. Это крайне удобно, т.к. на сайте можно выбрать что нужно и заказать.

----------


## Палыч

Ребята и девчата! 
С этими вопросам вам надо сюда: http://rating.ixbt.com/

----------


## Iceman

Без Ультры как без рук! Рад что они открываются опять....

----------


## Jolly Rojer

У нас в городе ряд магазинов позакрывали... но я дкмаю что это связано с избытком магазинов подобного плана,  и не сильно большого количества покупателей...

----------

